# [SOLVED]How to enable Apache ProxyRequests

## Varsuuk

I started asking questions at the end of this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-550913.html?sid=6ca1db3622f36d079e82199429fa0e8a  but since it is marked [solved], I figured it best I start another.

I tried what he said and did emerge -a mod_proxy but I received a message that the 3.0.0 and 3.0.1 are masked by tilde-amd64 (currently using a zboard keyboard since main broke today - no tilde I can see)

I recall using the notes on my orginal box running apache (prior versions) at: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_proxy.html but I don't know what to do now.

I started installing Gentoo again last month and picked up again on it last week. I set up the 2 virtual hosts but cannot get Apache to run with the ProxyRequests command etc in it - but simce I do not see an so for mod_proxy anywhere, I am guessing that would be a hitch.

I was not able to add the various proxy flags to make.conf APACHE2_MODS use include flag because even with += it seems to not turn it on - ie: the emerge still lists -proxy -proxy_ftp etc

Ideas?[/code]Last edited by Varsuuk on Sat Mar 01, 2008 5:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## redwood

In order to emerge mod_proxy_html, you must first unmask it, ie.,, if you're running ~amd64:

# echo "www-apache/mod_proxy_html ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

or for ~x86 substitute ~x86 for ~amd64

Then emerge:

# emerge -a mod_proxy_html

On a standard keyboard the tilde/backtic (~/`) key is to the left of the 1/! key

----------

## Varsuuk

Heh heh heh ....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Wink: 

Yeah, what I meant is I was typing on my old ZBoard (an FPS keyboard) and it doesn't have a real numpad or tilde button. The actual server has a regular keyboard and has a tilde  :Wink:  I'll have a tilde on my main pc once I get the replacement from NewEgg  :Wink: 

AHHH I didn't recall needing to unmask it so I was worried something just doesn't work for amd64 (I had it on an old amd2100+ last time, 32bit) Was mod_proxy always masked? Or only for amd64? If only for amd64 - am I risking a "crossed streams" level disaster here?

----------

## redwood

mod_proxy_html-3.0.0 is unmasked for x86, but masked for ~amd64

I don't know the history of the module. There've been a lot of changes to Gentoo's apache build/configuration.

I use mod_proxy_html on an amd64 server. It works for me. 

I don't know how much testing is required before Gentoo unmasks a package. 

Nor do I know if there are any (extra) security concerns for using mod_proxy_html on amd64

----------

## Varsuuk

OK - this still didn't make my config work...

is mod_proxy_html something else other than mod_proxy replacement?

ProxyRequests off

<Proxy *>

  Order deny,allow

  Allow from all

</Proxy>

ProxyPass /AlexCam http://192.168.1.242:60000

etc...

is what I use it for - what should I be looking at?  

The ProxyRequests off is listed as a syntax error... do I need to configure something (other than -D PROXY_HTML) else to get this to work?

----------

## redwood

In /etc/conf.d/apache2 I've added:

APACHE2_OPTS="$APACHE2_OPTS -D PROXY -D PROXY_HTML"

I think mod_proxy_html has replaced mod_proxy

so I had to comment out the test for mod_proxy and substitute mod_proxy_html.

It used to be that http.conf had most of apache's configuration,

but then Gentoo split much of the configuration into separate folders/files which then got

included from the main http.conf

So I did the same, and moved my configuration for my websites to a separate vhosts.d/file

so that etc-update wouldn't become a nightmare. I created a proxy configuration file "myproxies.conf" in /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/ with the following:

#<IfModule mod_proxy>

#<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>

<IfModule mod_proxy_html.c>

ProxyRequests Off

AllowCONNECT

<Proxy *>

Order deny,allow

Allow from all

</Proxy>

ProxyPass /myproxy/ http://myproxy.mydomain.com/

ProxyHTMLURLMap https://myproxy.mydomain.com https://www.mydomain.com/myproxy

ProxyHTMLURLMap http://myproxy.mydomain.com http://www.myproxy.com:8080/myproxy

<Location /myproxy/>

ProxyPassReverse /

SetOutputFilter  proxy-html

ProxyHTMLURLMap  /    /myproxy/

ProxyHTMLURLMap  /myproxy /myproxy

RequestHeader    unset  Accept-Encoding

</Location>

</IfModule>

----------

## Varsuuk

OKies still the same error, here is what I have done to check on it.

I added typos to the 27_mod_proxy_html.conf  file outside and inside the PROXY_MOD_HTML ifdef.

The outside one generates a script error.

Then removed the error and the one inside the ifdef generates the error.

But still I get the error:

```

Syntax error on line 66 of /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/steel-wind.com_vhost.include:

Invalid command 'ProxyRequests', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

```

Line 66 in my include is: 

ProxyRequests Off

(I find it out that after I emerged mod_proxy_xml which req me to unmask it for amd64. The odd thing is it points to the apache docs and they make no mention in 2.2 of configuring mod_proxy_html, just examples with mod_proxy...)

To double check things, here is an emerge command output on apache:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.6-r7  USE="ssl threads -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

The following is a snipped version of my domain's include (there also still exists the default in there as well as my wife's domain which doesn't have any ProxyRequests lines.

(comments removed to condense this)

```

ServerAdmin ___________

DocumentRoot "/opt2/www/_____/htdocs"

<Directory "/opt2/www/______/htdocs">

   Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

   AllowOverride None

   # Controls who can get stuff from this server.

   Order allow,deny

   Allow from all

</Directory>

<IfModule alias_module>

   ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/opt2/www/common/cgi-bin/"

</IfModule>

#?<IfModule mod_proxy_html.c>

ProxyRequests Off

<Proxy *>

   Order deny,allow

   Allow from all

</Proxy>

ProxyPass /AlexCam http://192.168.1.242:60000

#?</IfModule>

Alias /Photos /opt2/www/media/photographs

<Directory "/opt2/www/media/photographs">

   Options Indexes

   Order deny,allow

   Allow from all

</Directory>

Alias /Books/___  /opt/www/media/books/programming/______

//etc....

<Directory "/opt2/www/common/cgi-bin">

   AllowOverride None

   Options None

   Order allow,deny

   Allow from all

</Directory>

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache

```

The contents of the /etc/apache/modules.d dir:

```

total 64

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  666 Feb 26 02:45 46_mod_ldap.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1566 Feb 26 02:45 45_mod_dav.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2579 Feb 26 02:45 40_mod_ssl.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  203 Feb 26 02:45 10_mod_mem_cache.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2958 Feb 26 02:45 00_mpm.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1120 Feb 26 02:45 00_mod_userdir.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  535 Feb 26 02:45 00_mod_status.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2173 Feb 26 02:45 00_mod_mime.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1516 Feb 26 02:45 00_mod_log_config.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  300 Feb 26 02:45 00_mod_info.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2853 Feb 26 02:45 00_mod_autoindex.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5117 Feb 26 02:45 00_languages.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2648 Feb 26 02:45 00_error_documents.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4030 Feb 26 02:45 00_default_settings.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1778 Feb 28 23:21 27_mod_proxy_html.conf

```

The contents of lib/apache/modules:

```

otal 1084

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   9744 Feb 26 02:45 mod_vhost_alias.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  11440 Feb 26 02:45 mod_usertrack.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   8688 Feb 26 02:45 mod_userdir.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   7616 Feb 26 02:45 mod_unique_id.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  19440 Feb 26 02:45 mod_status.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 169008 Feb 26 02:45 mod_ssl.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  11696 Feb 26 02:45 mod_speling.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  11312 Feb 26 02:45 mod_setenvif.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  58640 Feb 26 02:45 mod_rewrite.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  30320 Feb 26 02:45 mod_negotiation.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  24472 Feb 26 02:45 mod_mime_magic.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  17168 Feb 26 02:45 mod_mime.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  24848 Feb 26 02:45 mod_mem_cache.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   7352 Feb 26 02:45 mod_logio.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  23840 Feb 26 02:45 mod_log_config.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  19736 Feb 26 02:45 mod_info.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  40496 Feb 26 02:45 mod_include.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  15472 Feb 26 02:45 mod_headers.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  15408 Feb 26 02:45 mod_filter.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  11120 Feb 26 02:45 mod_file_cache.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  19632 Feb 26 02:45 mod_ext_filter.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  11152 Feb 26 02:45 mod_expires.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   7408 Feb 26 02:45 mod_env.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  20144 Feb 26 02:45 mod_disk_cache.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   8560 Feb 26 02:45 mod_dir.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  20592 Feb 26 02:45 mod_deflate.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  16688 Feb 26 02:45 mod_dav_lock.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  49296 Feb 26 02:45 mod_dav_fs.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  90320 Feb 26 02:45 mod_dav.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  32432 Feb 26 02:45 mod_cgid.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  32368 Feb 26 02:45 mod_cache.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  33360 Feb 26 02:45 mod_autoindex.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   6864 Feb 26 02:45 mod_authz_user.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   7728 Feb 26 02:45 mod_authz_owner.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   8944 Feb 26 02:45 mod_authz_host.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   9616 Feb 26 02:45 mod_authz_groupfile.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   6832 Feb 26 02:45 mod_authz_default.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   9200 Feb 26 02:45 mod_authz_dbm.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   7248 Feb 26 02:45 mod_authn_file.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   6832 Feb 26 02:45 mod_authn_default.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   7440 Feb 26 02:45 mod_authn_dbm.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   7088 Feb 26 02:45 mod_authn_anon.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   8112 Feb 26 02:45 mod_authn_alias.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   8912 Feb 26 02:45 mod_auth_basic.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  12496 Feb 26 02:45 mod_alias.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   8048 Feb 26 02:45 mod_actions.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  32336 Feb 27 22:14 mod_proxy_html.so

```

Any OTHER info to be helpful?

Perhaps the clue is all those -mod_proxy etc use settings on emerge?

----------

## Varsuuk

(this proxying is all about letting my son's grandparents 1500 miles away watch him every night on the crib-cam - a Creative Labs Wireless webserver/webcam -- I had it working back when I installed this early last year.)

----------

## redwood

Did you tell apache to load the  proxy modules in httpd.conf?

# grep proxy /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

LoadModule proxy_module modules/mod_proxy.so

LoadModule proxy_ajp_module modules/mod_proxy_ajp.so

LoadModule proxy_balancer_module modules/mod_proxy_balancer.so

LoadModule proxy_connect_module modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

LoadModule proxy_http_module modules/mod_proxy_http.so

----------

## Varsuuk

[/code] *redwood wrote:*   

> Did you tell apache to load the  proxy modules in httpd.conf?
> 
> # grep proxy /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
> 
> LoadModule proxy_module modules/mod_proxy.so
> ...

 

Thanks for all these quick replies. No, it USED to be like that in httpd.conf of my old setup (like said I still have those drives in the pc but I installed to newer larger drives.

Now, it seems that emerging mod_proxy_html installs the file I mentioned 27_mod_proxy_html.conf in the /etc/apache/modules.d  directory. The comments in httpd explain how these are loaded and just depend on defines. As I said in my last post, I verified it does process these by adding typos inside the conf file to detect.

Contents of the conf file:

```

<IfDefine PROXY_HTML>

LoadFile /usr/lib/libxml2.so

LoadModule proxy_html_module modules/mod_proxy_html.so

# All knowledge of HTML links has been removed from the mod_proxy_html

# code itself, and is instead read from httpd.conf (or included file)

# at server startup.  So you MUST declare it.  This will normally be

# at top level, but can also be used in a <Location>.

#

# Here's the declaration for W3C HTML 4.01 and XHTML 1.0

ProxyHTMLLinks  a           href

ProxyHTMLLinks  area        href

ProxyHTMLLinks  link        href

ProxyHTMLLinks  img         src longdesc usemap

ProxyHTMLLinks  object      classid codebase data usemap

ProxyHTMLLinks  q           cite

ProxyHTMLLinks  blockquote  cite

ProxyHTMLLinks  ins         cite

ProxyHTMLLinks  del         cite

ProxyHTMLLinks  form        action

ProxyHTMLLinks  input       src usemap

ProxyHTMLLinks  head        profile

ProxyHTMLLinks  base        href

ProxyHTMLLinks  script      src for

# To support scripting events (with ProxyHTMLExtended On),

# you'll need to declare them too.

ProxyHTMLEvents onclick ondblclick onmousedown onmouseup \

                onmouseover onmousemove onmouseout onkeypress \

                onkeydown onkeyup onfocus onblur onload \

                onunload onsubmit onreset onselect onchange

# If you need to support legacy (pre-1998, aka "transitional") HTML or XHTML,

# you'll need to uncomment the following deprecated link attributes.

#

# ProxyHTMLLinks  frame   src longdesc

# ProxyHTMLLinks  iframe  src longdesc

# ProxyHTMLLinks  body    background

# ProxyHTMLLinks  applet  codebase

#

# If you're dealing with proprietary HTML variants,

# declare your own URL attributes here as required.

#

# ProxyHTMLLinks  myelement  myattr otherattr

</IfDefine>

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache

```

So it does load the mod_proxy_html so, but none of the others you list (and that I used to have on my last apache install)

Certainly a locate does NOT show up the so what would be referenced in the line above:

LoadModule proxy_module modules/mod_proxy.so

There is no mod_proxy.so except off my old drives.

```

Last login: Mon Feb 25 23:44:18 2008

merlin ~ # locate mod_proxy.so

/opt2-old/hda2/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_proxy.so

```

----------

## redwood

I reread your post.

I think you're missing some needed APACHE2_MODULES:

My setup:

# emerge -pv apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.8  USE="debug ssl threads -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation 

proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite

setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -authn_alias -cern_meta -charset_lite -dumpio -log_forensic -proxy_ftp -version" APACHE2_MPMS="worker -event -itk -peruser -prefork" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

my APACHE2_MODULES and APACHE2_MPM from /etc/make.conf :

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

APACHE2_MPMS="worker"

----------

## Varsuuk

Thanks - yes, that is what I thought as well.

I mentioned on another thread also that I tried to emerge it with APACHE_MODULES (all from memory atm, at work) using the format:

APACHE_MODULES+=" proxy proxy_otherthing proxy_stillmore" 

but when I did emerge -pv it still had those not set. Doing = would kill the regular settings. I didn't want to lookup the real settings and hardcode it in my make.conf in case they changed.

How should I best set this?

VAR="${VAR} newval newval2"

VAR+=" newval newval2"

some other way?

I don't recall why I thought the latter didn't 'work' - I'm pretty sure it was that it still listed the flags as '-' (or perhaps this is the time I saw '*' on some use flags?) I'll try this again - at least the weekend is coming where I can spend more than 20 mins on it (work + taking care of baby when get home + wind down = little install time hehe)

----------

## redwood

It looks like /etc/conf.d/apache2 uses bash syntax: VAR="string"

So I set my APACHE2 options thus:

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC"

APACHE2_OPTS="$APACHE2_OPTS -D USERDIR"

APACHE2_OPTS="$APACHE2_OPTS -D MAILMAN  -D PHP5 -D PERL -D PHP4CGI"

APACHE2_OPTS="$APACHE2_OPTS -D SVN -D SVN_AUTHZ"

APACHE2_OPTS="$APACHE2_OPTS -D DAV -D DAV_FS"

APACHE2_OPTS="$APACHE2_OPTS -D PROXY -D PROXY_HTML -D INFO"

I know Gentoo's written in python, but I don't know why the Python syntax VAR+="string" doesn't work.

Maybe, Gentoo's just parses the config file (using bash syntax) rather than execute the file.

----------

## Varsuuk

Cool, I don't think I tried the VAR="$VAR otheropt" assignment.

Btw, I am talking about the make.conf APACHE Use settings not the OPTS file, that I just edited as indicated.

My next try was going to be /etc/package.use for apache and set proxy etc - but first will try the obvious ="$VAR ..." option then reemerge.

----------

## Varsuuk

OK - I tried in make.conf:

APACHE2_MODULES="${APACHE2_MODULES} proxy proxy_http"

This resulted in :

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.6-r7  USE="ssl threads -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec" APACHE2_MODULES="proxy* proxy_http* -actions* -alias* -asis -auth_basic* -auth_digest -authn_alias* -authn_anon* -authn_dbd -authn_dbm* -authn_default* -authn_file* -authz_dbm* -authz_default* -authz_groupfile* -authz_host* -authz_owner* -authz_user* -autoindex* -cache* -cern_meta -charset_lite -dav* -dav_fs* -dav_lock* -dbd -deflate* -dir* -disk_cache* -dumpio -env* -expires* -ext_filter* -file_cache* -filter* -headers* -ident -imagemap -include* -info* -log_config* -log_forensic -logio* -mem_cache* -mime* -mime_magic* -negotiation* -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -rewrite* -setenvif* -speling* -status* -unique_id* -userdir* -usertrack* -version -vhost_alias*" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

All my mods EXCEPT those 2 went poof (and the config http is waaay pared down) - so I don't get it same behavior as the +=  :Sad: 

What am I doing wrong? (at least now these mods got created)

APACHE2_MODULES=${APACHE2_MODULES} causes ALL to poof. It is as if, apache2_modules is not yet defined and if u give it any value it will never be added to.

Just for comparison, WITHOUT giving anything in make.conf:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.6-r7  USE="ssl threads -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## redwood

You're confusing /etc/make.conf with /etc/conf.d/apache2

APACHE2_MODULES in /etc/make.conf lists those modules which you wish to compile. Just because you compile a module does not mean apache will load the module when you start the server.

You must specify which modules to load using "-D somedefine":

APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2 lists those DEFINES for the modules you want the server to load when you start apache.

My /etc/make.conf:

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

APACHE2_MPMS="worker"

My /etc/conf.d/apache2:

#grep -v "^#" /etc/conf.d/apache2|grep -v ^$

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC"

APACHE2_OPTS="$APACHE2_OPTS -D USERDIR"

APACHE2_OPTS="$APACHE2_OPTS -D MAILMAN  -D PHP5 -D PERL -D PHP4CGI"

APACHE2_OPTS="$APACHE2_OPTS -D SVN -D SVN_AUTHZ"

APACHE2_OPTS="$APACHE2_OPTS -D DAV -D DAV_FS"

APACHE2_OPTS="$APACHE2_OPTS -D PROXY -D PROXY_HTML -D INFO"

----------

## redwood

the APACHE2_MODULES USE variable in /etc/make.conf replaces the old configuration file

/etc/apache2/apache2-builtin-mods

There is a Gentoo help page on the new setup which includes a oneliner to generate a correct

APACHE2_MODULES from your old /etc/apache2/apache2-builtin-mods file. (I saved mine rather than delete it).

By the way,  APACHE_MODULES is a typo (it should be APACHE2_MODULES)

There's no need to write APACHE2_MODULES="${APACHE2_MODULES} mod1 mod2 ..."

Just simply list all the modules you want to compile:

APACHE2_MODULES="mod1 mod2 mod3 ..."

"emerge -pv apache" should show you what APACHE2_MODULES you've specified.

Simply add any missing modules to your APACHE2_MODULES use flag in /etc/make.conf

----------

## redwood

The following should do what you want:

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias                  proxy proxy_http"

If you don't like having a single long line which wraps, you can escape the newline:

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic \

authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default \

... \

proxy proxy_http"

----------

## Varsuuk

thanks will read this in morning - woke to take care of son hehe - sleepy now

ya - I read how to convert the entruies and did so - but preferred if COULD to take new install and mod it vs basing on last install (ie: maybe too usedto kernel upgrades preferring to start clean and pick all options than use last config) esp sinc edont recall how many ver back my old apache was.

I know the diff in the 2 entries, jsut was hoping since there was some def val if u dont supply the apache2_mod thing that u cousld use that in your thing vs hardcode those vals (in case defaults change in later emerge)

my prob isnt setting conf.d - its getting rght mods compiled.

but ya if cant do it anohter way then that is what I will do.

sorry bout typing on rep keyboard and eyes bleary 4am

----------

## Varsuuk

HUZZAH - the camera is now UP!

(well, once I fix the dynamic dns again - internally it works heeh)

THANKS so much for your patience.

I basically listed all the 'default' flags that emerge would give + the 2 proxy ones and any you listed in your last post.

----------

